# Tilly and her new toy <3



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Went and bought Tilly a new bed and a scratching post today, decided to just get her a cheap one from argos for now just to see if she would like it (the cat we had a few months back didnt bother with her scratching post)

I put some canip on there for her, and bang she loved it!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww that's a happy cat! I love the last photo!!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

The last pic made me chuckle 

Angie x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks as though she likes it


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww I've got a soft spot for Tilly 

xxxx


----------

